# Barrel Leak



## Donz (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi all,

any advice on what I should do about this leak? Filled this barrel yesterday with 100 liters of Sangiovese. It was previously full and didn't have any leaks really...


----------



## Johnd (Jan 21, 2019)

Donz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> any advice on what I should do about this leak? Filled this barrel yesterday with 100 liters of Sangiovese. It was previously full and didn't have any leaks really... View attachment 52998



I wouldn’t do anything at the moment, other than spritzing some sulfite solution on it to remove the stain and keep it clean. Small stave leaks like that usually seal themselves up. If it persists, some beeswax may alleviate it.


----------



## Donz (Jan 21, 2019)

I'll give that a try. The sulfite with water should remove the stain?

Thanks John.


----------



## Johnd (Jan 21, 2019)

Donz said:


> I'll give that a try. The sulfite with water should remove the stain?
> 
> Thanks John.



Yes, I keep some sulfite solution in a little spray bottle for quick sanitizing jobs. Just spritz it on there and wipe off, it works wonders for removing those barrel stains, especially if you get to them while they are fresh and still wet.


----------



## Donz (Jan 21, 2019)

Great, i'll give it a shot this evening. How much sulfite do you add approx. for let's say 500ml?


----------



## Johnd (Jan 21, 2019)

Donz said:


> Great, i'll give it a shot this evening. How much sulfite do you add approx. for let's say 500ml?



I use 3 TBS per gallon, plus a tablespoon of citric acid to reduce the pH of the solution.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 21, 2019)

I used standard beeswax on a leak recently and it definitely helped. 
And eventually I tightened the hoops. 
I keep my solution simple. 3 tbs kemta 1tbs citric per gal. And 3tsp/1tsp per 32oz spray bottle.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 21, 2019)

Just curious, how long was it empty?


----------



## Donz (Jan 21, 2019)

45 Minutes!


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 21, 2019)

Donz said:


> 45 Minutes!



Well heck, that shouldn't make any difference. It is kind of strange it would develope a leak in that short of time.


----------



## Donz (Jan 21, 2019)

My thoughts exactly... The Cab that was in it before had quite a bit of sediment that seemed to fill the gaps in the staves. Maybe after cleaning it with hot water this opened things up. Either way I'm not too concerned,.


----------



## Johnd (Jan 21, 2019)

Donz said:


> My thoughts exactly... The Cab that was in it before had quite a bit of sediment that seemed to fill the gaps in the staves. Maybe after cleaning it with hot water this opened things up. Either way I'm not too concerned,.



I did notice in the pic you posted, what appears to be some hairline spaces between the staves, though it’s hard to tell from the pic, am I correct?

If so, were they always there, or have they developed over time? I wonder if the wood my be drying out on the exterior due to a dry environment. Anything changed in your storage conditions? Humidity levels? Just thinking out loud.......


----------



## Donz (Jan 21, 2019)

Yes the stave spaces have always been there since I bought this Hungarian barrel back in October. I did a proper barrel prep with hot water and didn't have any leaks. 

My cellar is a little cooler at this time of year but nothing drastic. I also have a French oak 55L from Allary in the same cellar and it has never ever leaked in 3 years.
You can clearly see that the craftsmanship on the French barrel is far better than the Hungarian.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 21, 2019)

Donz said:


> I also have a French oak 55L from Allary in the same cellar and it has never ever leaked in 3 years.
> You can clearly see that the craftsmanship on the French barrel is far better than the Hungarian.



Pics or it doesn’t exist [emoji2]


----------



## Donz (Jan 21, 2019)

lol here you go on the right


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 21, 2019)

Some serious volume over there! How long have you been making wine?


----------



## Donz (Jan 22, 2019)

Yes did over 2000 lbs this year of a Cab blend and a 100% Sangiovese.

I have been making wine since my younger days with my father who taught me his knowledge and more old world Sicilian way. Wild fermentation, very little additives and the results a less complex but good table wine. I did that for many years in my fathers cellar until I started in my own home in 2015. Still have lots of great equipment passed down from generations but the science has definitely changed. 

2018 was my 4th vintage and I have learned quite a bit over the years. I love wine making and all the possibilities it brings to life.

My next project is a bottle storage cellar across from the room where I bulk age in the pic above. I got my hands on some serious racking a few months back from a large cellar that was being taken down from a restaurant.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like you and AJ have the same background. The rack looks like Old Mother Hubbard's Cupboard. Mine is the same but I'm too embarrassed to show it.


----------



## Donz (Jan 22, 2019)

Lol the rack was taken down pretty aggressively but it is built well and pretty high quality. It will look much better once fixed up and installed. I just placed the pieces there like a puzzle to get some ideas on how it will come together.

I'll post pics when it is done!


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 22, 2019)

Really digging the whole thing. I’m actually not too far behind in needing a large bottle rack area sometime soon. That racking setup with all the sections and valence and all is kinda perfect. 
Unfortunately the rest of the home is being renovated and my wineroom and cellar aren’t exactly top priority. But comfortable chipping away a little at a time over the years. Because aside from the actual wine, it’s also fun planning and hooking up your spot 
Thanks for the pics Donz, looking forward to seeing it afterwards. 
Let me know if any more racks fall off the back of any trucks!
And Fred, looks like there’s plenty of wine coming down the pipeline to soon fill that sucker up!


----------



## Donz (Jan 22, 2019)

Hahahaha isn't it a beautiful thing when wine racks accidentally fall off the back of a truck!

AJ - one thing at a time. I'm sure your plans will come together, these things take time and patience. 

I actually have over 200 bottles that can fill my racks but they are sitting in my wine cooler for the time being until I get the storage cellar up and running.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 22, 2019)

It’s tough when you’ve got so many damn ideas ya plan to do though! Although I have my room hooked up enough to hold me over for a bit before hitting it hard again. But a proper built-in bottle rack wall is needed soon. 
My ultimate goal is to make 1 large batch a year with a couple barrels always filled, in a knocked out wineroom, storing bottles in a custom built temp controlled area. And hopefully passing on the tradition so it doesn’t die with me. 
I do find it ironic that I grew up learning from my father and grandpop, to now my old man learning from me. Tho that’s not helping pass on the tradition!
Good luck with the cellar


----------



## Donz (Jan 22, 2019)

Sounds pretty much identical to my plan and ironic cause I leaned from my pop and grandpop as well.

Now my dad enjoys my wine far more than his.


----------



## Donz (Aug 23, 2019)

Cellar is coming along nicely. Almost done


----------



## Cellar Door (Aug 23, 2019)

Very impressive! No need for embarrassment! I keep my bottles in a crawl space, looks pretty primitive compared to your storage area!


----------



## Donz (Aug 23, 2019)

I’m definitely not embarrassed! It has really come along nicely. The entire room painted, new lighting, a lot of racking secured strong enough for an earthquake!

I have a few more things to do... I’d like to make the middle rack into a table for tasting and few more touches.


----------



## Cellar Door (Aug 23, 2019)

Very impressive!


----------



## Donz (Aug 23, 2019)

Thank you! Right now it fits approx 650 bottles


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 23, 2019)

Donz said:


> II’d like to make the middle rack into a table for tasting ...



I was going to suggest that. Looks like a very nice room!


----------



## Donz (Aug 24, 2019)

Thank you! That’s the plan, an oak tabletop for the centre of the room.


----------

